# 01 Beetle drivers window switches don't work



## Patmeat (Mar 23, 2011)

I know this is a common issue but my wife's 01 Beetle drivers window switches quit working and the remote will not lock the drivers door, the chime does not work but the light comes on. I replaced the latch mech. and checked the connections and wires that pass through the door. the wired were taped and did not look damaged. But the windows and lock prob remains. I think it is the comfort control unit. I'm just looking for confirmation before a trip to the dealer. 

Thanks


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you scanned the car for trouble codes? I have noticed with electrical problems on my beetle; that most of the time, it will throw very specific VW codes... that can pinpoint the problem _(window switch short to ground etc.)_. Not always the case but certainly worth a try. When it comes to diagnosing switches; to eliminate the possibility the switches are bad, I just swap the switches from the passenger side (known good switch, working passenger side electrical) and vice versa. This will confirm the switches are good or bad. Does it matter which key you use? A dead battery in the key fob; can stop the door from unlocking as well (when pressing the remote). If you have a Bentley manual; it should help you troubleshoot the problem, step by step. Hope this helps...


----------



## Patmeat (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Both switches went at the same time along with the remote lock. It still opens the trunk and fuel door. Next stop CCM.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, the window switch(es) on the driver/passenger side both do not work? Have you tried to roll down the windows by putting the key in the door handle and turn to the left/hold? The windows should roll down and then roll up when turned/hold to the right. Did you scan the car for trouble codes? What were the codes that came up? You can look up trouble code definitions here: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## Patmeat (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes the key lowers the windows. The pass side works. Only the drivers door won't lock with the remote. Other door locks work . Both work with either dri or pass switch. No ground faults given. Tomorrow the CCM. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Patmeat (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, did the trace the wires going into the door. Pulled the harness completely off and found broken wires. 3 butt connectors and it solved all my problems. Fixing the door latch was necessary though also as the door switch for lights and alarm were not working.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad you go it handled; if you have any info as to where/why the damaged happened and any pictures... it may help others in the future with similar issues. Always satisfying to complete a electrical repair!


----------



## Patmeat (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't have pictures but the wires were damaged in the boot passing out of the door and into the pillar. There is a connection junction on the A pillar. You have to remove the door card and all connections and feed the wire out of the pillar there are holes big enough for the connectors to fit through. The boot must be fished through the openings with the wire. There is a plastic wire guide that is removed with a torx. Remove the black tape covering the wires. Once the wire is out, slide the boot away from the section it covered and look for damaged wires. I used red butt connectors to fix two broken wires and one other to fix a wire that was wearing in two. Taped everything up, fed wire back into pillar, reconnected everything and.... victory!


----------



## Patmeat (Mar 23, 2011)

This was a problem in a lot of model years. Along with fixing the door latch, it solved all my problems. Well worth the time.


----------

